#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-27
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: los miembros oficiales pueden editar la wiki ellos mismos asi q no creo q te envien correo xD
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: mejor, menos trabajo para mí xD
<alucardni> pues... creo que nop
<alucardni> dejame chequear
<magia154> chicos entonces los dejo.
<magia154> Estamos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: magia154 ntovar IngForigua aeShinji una pregunta
<magia154> cuál?
<SergioMeneses> a la jornada le asignamos un tag especial??? para las redes sociales?
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: --> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/26/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: si seria bueno
<SergioMeneses> #uow les parece??? o cual?
<SergioMeneses> acronimo de ubuntu open week
<ntovar> UOW.es ?
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: #uow es para la open week en inglés, la veces anteriores hemos usado #uowes
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: oks
<SergioMeneses> asi qda ya lo mando por twiteer
<magia154> entonces que sea #uowes
<aeShinji> #ubuntuOPes?
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: muy largo
<aeShinji> OW*
<aeShinji> :(
<magia154> genial :)
<aeShinji> Momento de retuitear
<SergioMeneses> esta mejor el q dice alucardni ya q tiene relacion con la jornada en ingles
<ntovar> ok
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: magia154 ntovar aeShinji IngForigua listo ya esta en twiteer q pena q el primero sea en ingles pero por mis contactos ingleses toca jeje para q vean q ya empezamos tambien xD
<alucardni> excelente!
<aeShinji> ¿cual era tu twitter?
<SergioMeneses> sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> listo muchachos ahora si... ya queda completamente levantada la sesion... jeje
<magia154> :)
<magia154> que buenos somos
<magia154> xD
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos el proximo domingo ntovar, alucardni  y los q quieran participar de la apropiación de lernid xD
<SergioMeneses> magia154: :)
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-classroom-es rocks :D
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos buena noche
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: ntovar aeShinji q descansen
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: Buenas noches
<aeShinji> Igualmente, buenas noches
<[[[ACID0]]]> e
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-28
<christopher> Disculpen ¿Ya terminaron las platicas?
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-30
<Dextord> holaaa
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-02
<Patriarca> Hola buenas tardes..
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-03
<ntovar> Saludos
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, pleia2 aeShinji hi
<ntovar> Hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, todavia es temprano... pero bueno ya aqui :D
<ntovar> si, todavia falta como media hora
<ntovar> ya aparece mi ponencia para el uowes
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, sip -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos varias mas... ya andresmujica confirmo pero no la ha puesto... creo q hablara d ebug somco siempre :D
<ntovar> si todavia esta muy vacio el calendario
<ntovar> personalmente no puedo ofrecer otra porque tengo un evento de 23 al 16 de octubre
<ntovar> y no es seguro que tenga conexion a internet estable
<ntovar> * del 13 al 16 de octubre
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, fresco... faltan las de pablo, andres mujica, efrain y leogg esperemos q con esas completemos...
<ntovar> te pudiste comunicar con efrain?
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, si por hay he hablado con el...
<SergioMeneses> pero no ha confirmado
<PabloRubianes> hol
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hi
<SergioMeneses> como vala causa
<PabloRubianes> bien "estudiando" y probando hotot
<PabloRubianes> todos bien?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si esta q empieza llavor :s pero por lo demas bien xD
<PabloRubianes> llavor?
<PabloRubianes> :s
<SergioMeneses> llover
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, xD
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no t apuntas a una charla -> http://barcampcucuta.org/Paginas/Inicio.aspx
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> link equivocado
<PabloRubianes> puede ser...
<PabloRubianes> pero no quiero confirmar nada, tengo que hacer una charla el 16 de hora y media en el lanzamiento de la 10.10 aca en uruguay
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, oks... jejejeje
<PabloRubianes> y estoy con poco tiempo
<PabloRubianes> pero si me da si
<PabloRubianes> vieron el anuncio de LoCo Days?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje el tiempo es lineal... así q no hay lio :D inspirate y sacas mas de dos xD
<PabloRubianes> en noviembre? el dia de las charlas sobre locos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hasta ahora me estoy conectando... pasame el link
<PabloRubianes> lo vi en planet.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> espera
<PabloRubianes> http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2010/10/02/announcing-the-first-loco-day-event/
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, voy a leer
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes,  -> "The first set of LoCo Days will take place from Friday, November 5th, 2010 – Sunday, November 7th, 2010. "
<PabloRubianes> si 3 dias de charlas
<SergioMeneses> super
<SergioMeneses> lo q no se es q cronograma iran a montar
<PabloRubianes> tampoco yo
<SergioMeneses_> me boto el xchat
<SergioMeneses_> _:S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ntovar uds conocen a algun motu?
<PabloRubianes> no...
<PabloRubianes> me interesaria serlo
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja q risa PabloRubianes me acaban de invitar a un evento del q soy uno de los organizadores lol
<ntovar> efrain valles estaba haciendo las diligencias para ser motu, en su wiki tiene lo que habia hecho
<ntovar> pero no se si siguió
<PabloRubianes> muy bueno SergioMeneses
<ntovar> a mi me llama la atención ser un motu, más que un ubuntu member
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-09-28
<Nickalejo16> hola
